# ag diesel ver road diesel



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have bought a new 3203 and I'm just wondering if I run road diesel if that would cause any problems?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

none whatsoever, all I run is road diesel and will not run heating oil as the heating oil nneds additives to properly lubricate an engine, To me, it isn't worth trying to save 25 cents per gallon than worry about lubricity problems,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Been running ag/off road diesel in my 4410 since I bought it back in 2002. I add the Walmart 2 stroke oil in the gallon bottle and mix it at 50:1 (usually runs around $8 give or take per bottle. This new ULSD has far less lubricity properities that the older versions. 

The reason I add the oil to the fuel is I recently had to replace the fuel injection pump on my truck; a LOT of them are failing especially on the Dodge trucks partically due to the fuel and lift pumps failing which I suspect is partically due to poor fuel lubrication properties as well not to mention poor design. 

Power Service or other similar diesel fuel additive doesn't hurt either.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I like PowerService too. I think my diesel starts easier and runs better with it.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

have you been running off road in the dodge too? this would explain why you needed a new lift pump. I run strictly Howes Lubricant, and not power service,, On my 01 Dodge, power service use voided warranty because at the time ps still had alcohol in it, Todays diesels, and I have a new 07 with 6.7 cannot take any alcohol at all,, I've been using howes since 1974 and right on the label tells you, no alcohol, guaranteed or we pay the tow,.. One has to read all these different brands of fuel additive. Just because their label reads will work in USLD fuel, doesn't mean it is OK to run, again, refer to Dodge's book, no alcohol additives allowed, and this is something new with cummins engines


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *have you been running off road in the dodge too? this would explain why you needed a new lift pump.*


No, the off road diesel is for the tractor. Around here, the price the Coop charges for off road diesel is the same or nearly the same as Walmart charges for on road diesel. Secondly, it is just not worth the fines if you get caught. In this case it is VERY wise to "render unto Cesar what is Cesar's". $10,000 fine if you get caught burning red diesel on public roads in TN. I use the public roads in will gladly pay the taxes on the fuel. 

Off road diesel has nothing to do with lift pump problems. Red diesel is the very same diesel you buy at the on road pump only it has been dyed red to show no taxes paid on it. The lift pump problem is a design flaw in the pump itself an it was originally designed to work with pre-low sulfur diesel which has far better lubrication properties. I am on my 3rd lift pump and have a few spare campaign pumps left but will most likely go with the Airtex pump when Vulcan has them modified to be a direct replacement for the current Carter lift pumps. 

The only products Power Service makes with any alcohol in it is Diesel 911. 

Power Service Alcohol Content


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------

